# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Αυτοκινήτου & Μηχανής >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Kawasaki Wien Custom 800cc

## Ulysses

Πωλείται η εν λόγω μηχανή στα 4.400€ λόγω αγοράς μεγαλύτερης.
Μοντέλο: 2001 / km: 58800 / Σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση...
Περιλαμβάνει: Εξατμίσεις remus/φως skyline/μάσκα μικρή από Χάρλεϊ/7 ιντσες Τ Bar.
Μαζί θα δοθούν: μανίσιο φανάρι/πλάτη συνοδηγού/βαλίτσες.

Συντήρηση που έγινε:
1) Καθάρισμα σέρβις και ρύθμιση καρμπιρατέρ.
2) Καθάρισμα-ρύθμιση βαλβίδων.
3) Αλλαγή της πλεξούδας της μηχανής (προληπτικά πριν μια εβδομάδα).
Όλα τα σέρβις στην ώρα τους...

*Τέλη και μεταβίβαση,τα χρεώνομαι εγώ...

IMG_20221101_165316.jpgIMG_20221101_165458.jpgIMG_20221101_165301.jpgIMG_20221101_165254.jpgIMG_20221101_165308.jpgIMG_20220716_195847_1.jpg

----------

